# Mini blinds



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

What is the easiest way to get smoke and grease off them?


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

I just spent 2 days doing this....my hands were soooo pruny.

I soaked the blinds in the bathtub, in hot soapy (dish soap) water.
Then wiped each strip with a rag.
Most of it came off very easy....some of the top strips still needed some scrubing.

Fortunatally only one was to big to fit in the tub, that was much harder to clean.
I took it out on the deck....laid it flat and scrubed (about froze my fingers off...even with using hot water)

The few stained areas that didn't wash clean, I used window cleaner.....made it less stained...still not perfect.

Still beats the price of replacing!....wow those are expensive!


EDIT: if I ever do it again....I will invest in a pair of those thick kitchen gloves, between the water and the occasional "paper cut" it would be well worth it.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I buy Mean Green at the Family Dollar, hang the blind outside, fully extended, and spray them until soaked, sometime twice. Let them "soak" for a bit then hose. I try to do this out out the sun and away from vegetation. It works well for fly poo and greasey dirt, dust, etc. I do not know how well it would work for smoke but it's the only way I will clean those darn things now.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I've done the hose routine, too. But I use really cheap mini-blinds, so I did replace them once a few years ago. I took some apart and used the plastic for garden labels, so I didn't feel so guilty about wasting. Sue


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

The Mean Green sounds like a great thing to try!! 
I've done the thing in the tub, slat by slat, what a pain. It's almost enough to make you want to just replace them when they get dirty!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have been thinking about that and I think I got that idea from this website when it went by it's other name.....I also spent hours doing the tub routine and decided that one time doing that was all I needed to convince me that curtains were the way to go. Then I tried the spray routine and kept the blinds after all. Now, I just need a way to convince the cats the blinds are not made to chew on!


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

I lay mine down in the tub and spray both sides with scrubbing bubbles tubcleaner . That takes all that junk off . Then I spray them off and drip dry. 
It works that simply !!!!


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Please read this link on lead in plastic mini-blinds. 

http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/VA-news/VA-Pilot/issues/1996/vp960625/06250229.htm


----------

